# Trinity Marsh



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on how to obtain property in the marsh by anahuac?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Good question, tom1008. I see a lot of views, but no replies. Now that the new week has arrived, maybe someone can share some information regarding this subject matter. I've always wanted to know as well. Any thoughts from the board?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

It really depends on where you want.. It used to be a case of beer would buy the lot but now it's a little different.. What part are you looking for??


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Speaking for myself, no certain part is located or in question. I know that alot of the camps are being being rebuilt.....or have been rebuilt. Question I have.........who do you deal with for offering 2-cases of beer for a random spot? Is it just squatters rights......or what does it entail? Is there any taxes that should be paid to the State of Texas?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Just like with any other property in the state, the courthouse will have the property owner information.

If you are giving out free beer, you are going to run into all kinds of "landowners"... hell, I own a few hundred acres out there if thats the case.... 

And Nathan is full of it on the beer trading for land... I believe there was also a $10 bill involved in that trade along with the beer.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

There is a large unsettled estate upriver from the Anahuac launch between the river and the bay that sold (or is still selling) lots. I own 1/2 acre on the corner of Jacks Pass and the river and will try to find my deed and let you know who the seller was. 
If you own the land, you do not get a deed to a particular spot, but a deed to an amount of land. They have the option to decide where your spot might be ultimately located if the estate is ever settled. I cant vouch for the accuracy of that information, but the title company should help you.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I would call the 610 outdoor show and ask Capt. Mickey. He knows everything, heck he may even own some.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

I can believe that.............!!



railman said:


> I would call the 610 outdoor show and ask Capt. Mickey. He knows everything, heck he may even own some.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

railman said:


> I would call the 610 outdoor show and ask Capt. Mickey. He knows everything, heck he may even own some.


I think you're queer for Capt. Mickey....


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

My dad owned 70 acres out there. It is all undivided land. He sold all but 3 acres which I have. He was selling 2 acres for $1200. You only need 2 acres to build a river house. When word got out that he was selling, he sold them as fast as he could answer the phone. The land runs from Jack's pass to the bay and from the Trinity to the bay (wherre teh pass and the Trinity meet) if that makes any sense. Supposedlly you have to be a landowner or have written consent from one to duck hunt, but it is way overhunted by everybody. Anyway, I don'y know of anyone who is selling right now.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Chuck & CCRanch..........Thank You for sharing some of your information. For years I always wondered about what the process was.....and have been told a million different stories.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

CCRanch said:


> My dad owned 70 acres out there. It is all undivided land. He sold all but 3 acres which I have. He was selling 2 acres for $1200. You only need 2 acres to build a river house. When word got out that he was selling, he sold them as fast as he could answer the phone. The land runs from Jack's pass to the bay and from the Trinity to the bay (wherre teh pass and the Trinity meet) if that makes any sense. Supposedlly you have to be a landowner or have written consent from one to duck hunt, but it is way overhunted by everybody. *Anyway, I don'y know of anyone who is selling right now*.


Everything is ALWAYS for sale, my friend..... haha


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Just like with any other property in the state, the courthouse will have the property owner information.
> 
> If you are giving out free beer, you are going to run into all kinds of "landowners"... hell, I own a few hundred acres out there if thats the case....
> 
> And Nathan is full of it on the beer trading for land... I believe there was also a $10 bill involved in that trade along with the beer.


I forgot about the $10 also,, my bad.. and for that you've got to watch out for the guys walking on water out there also.. Am I right Justin???h:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

nate56 said:


> I forgot about the $10 also,, my bad.. and for that you've got to watch out for the guys walking on water out there also.. Am I right Justin???h:


The notorious dancing 8-ball headed alligator stomper... with a hatchet


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

I own land, and have a house out there. The 6 pack is right, but never put any cash on the table. The only cash that it cost me was the filling fees through the county abstract office. We do pay taxes on it as a matter of fact earlier this month I went and protested. I just have an old carport converted into a house with used lumber and they wanted to tax me too much. I heard Larry Lawrence was trying to sell some over on Lawrence island, but wanted to sell it all or none was not going to break it up, and he has a lot so the price is going to be pretty high. It is undivided interest, and everyone out there does have a somewhat gentlemens aggrement on what is whos but if you are brave enough to build where someone else says is theres legaly nothing can be done. If I hear of anybody else I will be sure to post.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i also have a cabin on jacks pass, and you only have to have an acre to build, the last i heard there was one large section for sale, think it was close to 400 acre for close to 200,000, i call to see if i could buy a smaller section of it and they would not. pretty much everything down the river and down jacks pass either has a cabin on it or they are building, i do have to pay taxed on both the land and my cabin, chambers county does come out and look at them, and give you a sticker to put in window. 
it is amazing that before winter there were only a couple cabins down jacks and now you go down it and it looks like a subdivision,haha. 

I just remembered i do know someboby that has a acre on the main river he was trying to sell a couple months ago, i can see if he still has it, but being on the main river he was wanting quit a bit more.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Let me know what.....if any....information you can find about that! Thanks!



dang_ol said:


> i also have a cabin on jacks pass, and you only have to have an acre to build, the last i heard there was one large section for sale, think it was close to 400 acre for close to 200,000, i call to see if i could buy a smaller section of it and they would not. pretty much everything down the river and down jacks pass either has a cabin on it or they are building, i do have to pay taxed on both the land and my cabin, chambers county does come out and look at them, and give you a sticker to put in window.
> it is amazing that before winter there were only a couple cabins down jacks and now you go down it and it looks like a subdivision,haha.
> 
> I just remembered i do know someboby that has a acre on the main river he was trying to sell a couple months ago, i can see if he still has it, but being on the main river he was wanting quit a bit more.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I HAVE SOME FOR SALE FOR 3 CS OF Bud Light!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Since yall pay taxes, do yall get gov assistance money when they wash away?


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

haha, no, unless you build it, i think it is 16-18 foot off the ground then you can get insurance on it.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

We pay taxes to Chambers County and Barbers Hill School district. We get no county services at all. I brought this up when I went to protest my taxes this year. They asked me what county services I recieved at the house, and I told them the mosquito truck and Chambers County sherifs come by my house. They said the game wardens have a boat out there, thats when I told them well send my taxes to them not to Chambers county. Another thing is Barbers Hill going to send me a school bus out there next year when my boy starts school? Its a crock to get more money. Here is the big thing we are paying hospital district and navigation district taxes that we should not be because we are on the west side of the river, that right now divides the precincts. That is the only thing they said they were going to look into. So don't start looking for a mosqito boat to start driving around spraying out there anytime soon.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

You sure they don't spray for mosquitos out there.. I don't remember every getting stung... Oh wait, I remember why now... :brew:


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, I went to Chambers county appraisal district and got a few names and addresses of landowners, so far no one returns phone calls. I would like to be on Long Island bayou, or off one of the cuts.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

we have a place on Long island bayou and I know a few people with property but they want sell, my b-i-l has been looking for a year with no luck to date. I did hear about the lawrence track.


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

The ccad said lawrence was selling but he isn't returning calls so far.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> we have a place on Long island bayou and I know a few people with property but they want sell, my b-i-l has been looking for a year with no luck to date. I did hear about the lawrence track.


 You need to do alittle more arm twisting! Miss you Brother. We need to pop a top!


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

good luck, it took me about 2 yrs to find someone selling, if i hear of anything i will let yall know,


----------



## TexanByChoice (May 4, 2014)

*Trinity Bay Marsh property for sale*

I have 5 acres of land in TJ Chambers Survey with boat dock and boardwalk leading to cabin site. Locate between Jackâ€™s Pass and a secluded lake.

Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

I lucked into two acres in march of 2012 on the river between jacks and oilfield any two coolers are welcome to stop and pop a top. Only yellow camp on the river.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TexanByChoice said:


> I have 5 acres of land in TJ Chambers Survey with boat dock and boardwalk leading to cabin site. Locate between Jackâ€™s Pass and a secluded lake.
> 
> Send me a PM if you are interested.


Thats gotta be a new record... joined yesterday.. banned today!!:brew2:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

tom1008 said:


> I lucked into two acres in march of 2012 on the river between jacks and oilfield any two coolers are welcome to stop and pop a top. Only yellow camp on the river.


Oh man that's you? haha that's awesome, passed by your camp quite a few times, I used to go to my buddies camp all the time, theirs was the camp all the way at the end of jacks pass, so I'm assuming you know RL and of course the president of the canal, Harry johnson? lol those guys are awesome, first time I met RL was at crawfish fest, was coming back to the camp and stopped by his camp and chatted then met his wife, she was sweet till she found out I was a yankee, she pretty much told me to move back up north, but in a sweet way lol everybody on that canal is awesome and friendly

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just sold a Acer last month with a camp house for cheap! I got it 4 years ago from word of mouth around the ramp.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Just sold a Acer last month with a camp house for cheap! I got it 4 years ago from word of mouth around the ramp.


You sold it?! haha is the tar bucket still on the roof from when we decided to patch the roof after a whole day of drinking? haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have land out there for sale. Make ya a good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Have 107 acres of the Lawrence track will sell them no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> Thats gotta be a new record... joined yesterday.. banned today!!:brew2:


any idea why?


----------



## ElSinky (Jun 13, 2019)

*trinity marsh*

Any news on marsh property for sale on the Trinity river or Jacks pass?


----------

